# contador digital 0-99 y 99-0



## blinx20 (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.expono.com/go/photo/644580_m.jpgtengo un problema con mi contador ya que cuando lo pongo asendente me conmeiza desde el 10 y no del cero, espero comprendan mi diagrama, por el asendente no tengo ningun problema. Saludos







http://www.expono.com/blinx/photos/...t_order=DESC&filter=none&photo_layout=default


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola blinx20

Entonces no hay ningún problema por resolver, Cierto ?

Dices:
ascendente comienza en 10 y no en cero.
por el ascendente no tengo ningún problema.
??

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: el dibujo no se ve, está muy pequeño.


----------

